# What are your thoughts on the Sound Splinter RLP Subs?



## DSZ71 (Jan 31, 2006)

Like the title says? I used to run in my truck some IDQs, then swapped out with a pair of the Dayton RS 12 HOs. Both sets were nice in the SQ dept and had some boom, but not enough. Now its down to a set of the SS RLp12s or the new Ascendant Audio Arsenal 12s...any thoughts on these? They will give me the sound quality I want PLUS the boom factor too!

Here are some websites: Arsenal 12s 
Sound Splinter RLP 12s


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The new brahmas are out now....
They're a little more pricey though

Anyway, no I've never heard the SS subs


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Never had any experience but I've been wanting a RL-S 15 bad.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry, I got nothing either. Let us know if you pick them up, give 'em a review so we can all learn.


----------

